# Discharge coming from "Jenny"



## RJRMINIS (May 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I just called the vet, since I was worried, never in all the horses and donkeys I have had foal have I ever had one have discharge before foaling.....Jenny is due anytime, and for the last couple days I have noticed a yellow-ish white discharge coming from her, and I got worried. The vet thinks since she is so close I am seeing her lose her mucos plug.......Now I have heard of this but I have had alot of foals and never seen it before. I hope that is what it is, he said if she doesn't foal soon, then to let him know, Since I said I wanted to make sure it isn't an infection. But I checked her udder yesterday and it was full and clear to yellow sticky fluid and last night it turned to white........and she still hasn't foaled. I bought Jenny in foal, so I do not know much about her other than she has had foals before, and she needed some groceries. She is a sweet girl, I don't think she has been handled alot, but does let me check her bag and rear with no troubles. I just hope she has a healthy foal. I am worried now, anything new to me just puts me on pins and needles.......so has anyone else had a Jenny have discharge like this before foaling?[/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (May 29, 2007)

I can't help you but I sure hope she has a healthy little baby soon so you can relax - but for now :lol:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 30, 2007)

I cant help you on this either, but my guess would be the mucus plug too. With all my foalings I have never seen this either, but a foal (horse/standard size) that I delivered in January, had a discharge and within 48 hours she had her baby. My vet told me the same thing when I mentioned it to her. I hope everything goes good and by the time you read this she has had a healthy foal for you. Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Well I have a call back into the vet, waiting for him to call me back, last night he said if it was the mucous plug then she should foal soon, I really thought she would last night, but still no foal. The discharge looks like lotion to me. I am afraid she has an infection, I have never had one do this so close to foaling. The vet told me to call him back if she didn't foal, and so I hope he calls back soon. I am not sure if we can start antibiotics or what with her this close. Thankfully I did see the foal kicking last night like crazy, so I know it is alive.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Jenny is acting normal, other than the discharge.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I sure don't know what to think, I told Jon I guess you learn something new everyday, I just hope everything with her and the foal will be ok.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Will update when I know more.




: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 30, 2007)

Bunny had a watery/pinkish discharge the day before she had Abbie.

I had never seen a discharge ever in any of them...that was a first.

A good way of telling if it is an infection is to smell the discharge...I know that sounds gross but you can learn alot from the smell.

Does she have a fever? do her ears feel hot?

I am sure you'll be posting baby pictures real soon



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Well the vet says give her more time, he said since I saw the foal kicking last night, we know it is alive, so she should foal soon. He said as long as she is eating and acting fine, that we will just wait. I swear this stuff looks like lotion and it is going on over 3 days now. It was just a little the first day and I didn't think nothing of it, but then it got to be more and I worried so I called about it. I did smell it, and it has no smell to it. I sure hope she foals soon, I have always had them go soon when the milk turns white, but the vet says they can go up to 3 days when the milk turns.....



: I just am baffled by the discharge![/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 30, 2007)

: That is strange isn't it?

Who knows what it is....at least it doesn't stink



: That is a GREAT sign !

Michele...as long as she is eating and acting normal I am sure she is fine.

And I've always been told "an active baby is a healthy baby" ....

but I have also seen baby's to quiet down too prior to foaling.

I hope you catch the birth...you take awesome pics



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Well maybe she is holding out till tomorrow, or 12:01 am To surprise me with a Birthday present!!!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (May 30, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]jeeze, nothing like making you worry. i am a big time worrier when it comes to things not being what i am use to. i am always looking at eyes and for lumps and bumps, did they shake after their roll



: , i drive myself crazy! i look around and see people that have piles of animals and never look any of them over. i guess there is no middle ground  . sorry alittle of topic



: , hope everythings turns out o.k. for Jenny



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 30, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]jeeze, nothing like making you worry. i am a big time worrier when it comes to things not being what i am use to. i am always looking at eyes and for lumps and bumps, did they shake after their roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[SIZE=14pt]Oh Nikki, I know what you mean, I keep telling myself the man she came from never ever checked udders, or rears and just let them foal in the pasture on their own........so maybe I shouldn't worry and shouldn't be looking so close. But I can't help it, worrywart here!  [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 31, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I will join your WORRY club, I'm always looking all my animals over for every little things, and then get so worried when I do see something differant. It drives me crazy. Nik, your right so many have alot of animals and never seem to bother with them at all, or if they do see something wrong ~~ dont so a darn thing about it. Michele, the only discharge I have ever seen prior to foaling, with a watery/pinkish one...didnt look anything like lotion. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## Suzie (May 31, 2007)

Try not to worry. It is hard I know.





The key here is that it is not foul-smelling. That is encouraging. My vet always says your nose will immediately tell you something is wrong. After some experience myself, I think he is correct. Donkeys are so hard to catch foaling. I have been standing 50 yards from one and missed it.

Let us know when the big event happens!


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 31, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Lordy, this waiting game is taking it's toll, now I can barely get fluid out of her udder, and it doesn't look like white milk anymore. Her udder is huge, her teats look like balloons. I wouldn't be so worried if I hadn't seen the discharge.......but it still smells ok.....(yep I keep sniffin it!LOL :smileypuke: ) :new_all_coholic: :ugh: Laugh at me all you want!!! :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :ugh: I think I am losing it!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (May 31, 2007)

KsCowgirl said:


> [SIZE=14pt] :new_all_coholic: :ugh: Laugh at me all you want!!! :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :ugh: I think I am losing it!
> 
> 
> 
> : [/SIZE]




Michele...you crack me up :new_rofl:

I am so happy your "sniffer" is working well



:

What a thing to be doing on your Birthday :new_rofl:

Cheers



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 31, 2007)

sorry no input here, have never seen this either. but i agree, if it doesn't smell, try not to worry! hope everything "comes out" ok



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 31, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> KsCowgirl said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=14pt] :new_all_coholic: :ugh: Laugh at me all you want!!! :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic: :ugh: I think I am losing it!
> ...






[SIZE=18pt]Good thing I don't tell people what_ I really was doing on my Birthday!!!!!lol _They would probably have me comitted. I know Jenny probably thinks, Lady get out of my hoo-haw already!LOL



: [/SIZE]


----------

